# How often should I shoot ?



## D.Delozier (May 21, 2009)

Just getting back into Trad. shooting, I was wondering is shooting everyday too much? I've noticed something different about the Trad. shooting,When I shoot my compound for a long time,my bow arm rarely gets sore or tired,mostly just the arm I draw with. But it seems when I'm shooting the recurve,My bow arm or more exactly,my shoulder on my bow arm get sore and tired. Is this just part of building a different set of muscels, or a sign that I may be doing something wrong form wise?


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

You are holding much more weight with the recurve than the compound.It is normal for it to tax your muscles more.

How much you shoot is not as important as how well you shoot.If you shoot every day don't shoot many arrows and do it 2 or more times a day instead of shooting a lot at one time.Make each shot count and don't shoot just to be shooting.A few good shots is much better than shooting untill your shooting starts going down hill from being tired or looseing focus.I personally never shoot untill I am in the mood for shooting.I never shoot just because I feel like I need to shoot some arrows because I have not practiced lately.Sometimes that is 3 times a day.Sometimes I might not shoot at all for 2 weeks.It is all about what seems to work for you.Any time your shoulder hurts and you feel tired is the time to stop.Over doing it does little for the learning process because you mind starts changing focus to aches and pains instead of shot calculations. jmho


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

btw..I would suggest shooting only one arrow right now.Shoot it and walk to pull it before shooting again.This will give your muscles a rest period and you will be able to shoot longer before you tire.As things get better add another arrow or two.Going out and firing off a dozen shots in a row is not good at all in the begining stages of the switch.


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I try to shoot every day if I have time. If I start throwing arrows everywhere, it's time to quit (may be after 10 arrows, may be after 100). Last night I shot 6 into the center of a deer target that I could grab with one hand. I patted myself on the back for the good shooting and put everything away. Quit while I was ahead!
Steve


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Send Viper1 a PM about it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

n - 

What the heck, I'll make it easier 

D. -

The Olympic guys (used to anyway) shoot for about 1.5 hrs a day, 6 days a week or something like that. So that would make sense, right? Nope. Those guys have a number of years of shooting under their belts and have built up to being able to handle that. 

Shooting every day sounds great, and I sometimes wish I could. (Where I live, I have to use local ranges.) However, for most of us non-professional stickbow types, not sure if every day is the best thing either. I think every OTHER day or 3 times a week might make more sense for a new to stickbow shooter. It gives the muscles a chance to heal and allows for longer shooting sessions. IMHO, a number of arrows need to be shot at one time to learn and re-inforce from and aiming techniques. I personally don't think that 12 arrows a day, or something like that is going to do it. 

Unless you're severely overbowed, I have to disagree with James about the one arrow thing. Archery is a game of repetition. Doing something RIGHT and then repeating it reinforces the process. Taking a short break can let the mind wander. I also think the idea of groups as they can be more diagnostic than single shots for new shooters and the single shot thing makes it more difficult to attain the exact same shooting position. Later on, single shot and changing positions frequently needs to be added, especially for guys interested in bow hunting.

My usual .02.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with Viper. I try to shoot every other day during the week. I usually have shoots on most weekends so that covers me there. With the LB I do try to let my muscles heal inbetween shooting which is a different routine than I used with my compounds. I notice if I dont shoot for a week that I have a lot of make up work to do to get me back to where I was previously


----------



## oldtwohairs (Sep 20, 2002)

Darren,

You might want to consider purchasing a Formaster. It's a device that will teach you to shoot with you back muscles instead of your arms. Here is a link that will help you to understand how it works. They can be purchased from Lancaster archery.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV9YCudXt9I


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I used to practice everyday on the range that I "built" in the field behind my house. It's 50 yds long and staked at every 10. Mainly to help with my distance judment. (I've gotten a lot better) Any way, I would practice everyday for anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours. Just depended on how I felt. Also, seemed to me, the less arrows you had the better your shots were. I prolly practiced way to much but my shoulder never hurt and by now, my accuracy has significantly increased. I'm comfortable to about 30 yards. I.E. in a paper plate. I also lift weights though so maybe that has some effect...


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm a long time finger compound shooter who is transitioning to traditional. I'm fortunate to live in a rural area and can shoot in my yard or in my basement at anytime. I try to shoot a 2-3 dozen arrows every other day, my technique is to shoot 2 arrows while concentrating on form every 10-15 minutes while I'm doing other things around the house (I have a timer on my $20 Timex). This keeps me focused on my shooting so I don't start flailing arrows for the sake of flailing arrows (thus reinforcing bad habits). By shooting every other day I give my muscles a chance to recover so I'm not compromising my form due to being tired. It's been a real eye opener for me to compare the physical effort required to shoot a 70# Hoyt Compound to a 40# recurve.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Shooting*

I shoot my Pittsley Predator Custom Classic everyday. I do so because I love it. I have a yellow jacket in my garage at 20 feet. If i cannot make it to a range or out to my mom's property, i shoot in the garage. It's become an addiction. I don't even have fun shooting my Mathews or Bowtech anymore. And, in just two months since buying a recurve (having never shot one in 25 years of bowhunting) my accuracy has improved dramatically.


Hope this helps


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Jcs-bowhunter's timer idea*

Hey JCS-Bowhunter, I just read your idea after my initial reply. You have an excellent idea there. I finger shot compounds instinctively until 2004 and then jumped onto the modern, release bandwagon out of necessity (lack ofquality rests, ect for finger shooting). Anyhow, I recently "discovered" traditional. My problem is that FIRST shot during a practice sequence. It usually sucks. I like your idea man about stagering your shots. My concern is obvious, I'm only going to get one shot at that buck. I am going to try your technique.


Thanks,


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

quick kill said:


> Hey JCS-Bowhunter, I just read your idea after my initial reply. You have an excellent idea there. I finger shot compounds instinctively until 2004 and then jumped onto the modern, release bandwagon out of necessity (lack ofquality rests, ect for finger shooting). Anyhow, I recently "discovered" traditional. My problem is that FIRST shot during a practice sequence. It usually sucks. I like your idea man about stagering your shots. My concern is obvious, I'm only going to get one shot at that buck. I am going to try your technique.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


This is the same technique I used for shooting a compound with sights lover the last few years. Shooting several arrows at once I found that I could easily get a case of "full quiveritis". This would cause me to shoot for the sake of shooting in a drooling zombie-like state. This forces me to pick up the bow and go through my entire shot sequence without worrying excessively about group size or getting fatigued (which can cause "spraying & praying" in my case). From a bowhunting perspective, the first shot is the only one that counts. Good Luck!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> n -
> 
> What the heck, I'll make it easier
> 
> ...


I figured he wouldnt get a chance to send a pm before you would have a post up. I got your book in the mail about a month ago.  wow theres alot of stuff in it.


----------



## D.Delozier (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone,I took the day off from shooting yesterday,and the shoulder feels much better. I think whats going on is a combo effect, I'm a builder and for the last week or so I've been swinging a sledge busting out plaster walls,and am now swinging a mallet all day nailing down hardwood flooring, then add my recent after work shooting forays,and I think it might be a bit of over doing it. I think I'll try every other day and see how that works out for a while. Thanks guys.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I am 60 and I shoot every day. Most days I will shoot 5 or 6 sets of 6 arrows and then take a break and do something on the wifes to-do list. Then I go back and do it again. I set up a walk around the yard target range. I shoot 30 yards right off the deck, walk and pull those arrows, turn and shoot 15 yards to a bag target hanging in a tree, walk and pull those and shoot to a box target on the ground, puts me back to the start. The grass is dead in the path around the range.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

One of the problems that new shooters (and some of us "older" guys) have is that we actually "like" shooting, aka not knowing when to quit. It gets compounded by the fact that when we start to feel tired, fatigue has already set in, we just don't know it. Best yardstick I've found is when accuracy starts to diminish, or for more experienced shooters when we have to work "harder" to make the shots. 

No way of us telling from here when too much is too much, and I'm as guilty as the next guy as far as over doing it - still do, just not as much as before (I think). 

For the more casual guys (and I include myself in that category these days) just a little common sense usually works wonders. The more serious types (and by that, I mean the more competitive guys) knowing how to throttle yourself may be a little more critical. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

> Viper1 - Doing something RIGHT and then repeating it reinforces the process.


Just to beat this horse a little: 

The old quote "Practice makes perfect" is not accurate! Only "Perfect" practice makes perfect. When you have reached the fatigue point where your groups are getting larger or you cannot control your shaking, then is the time to stop for the day. I am making a come-back (assuming that I was ever there) after a 10 month lay off, If I shoot more than 3 times a week, I fatigue quickly and it affects my form. I would rather get off 10 good rounds than 20 poor ones. I stepped back 8 lbs from my competition limbs to work on my strength and form. (I also have the benefit of being able to shoot along side Viper1 once and a while, it keeps me humble). 

TAO


----------



## wharvey (Jan 11, 2009)

I like to shoot every day but in truth it usually works out to 3 to 4 times per week. Normally I shoot 60 arrows each session but occasionally shoot more. I sometimes go out at night and shoot by shinning a work light on my target. Specially when the temps go way up. I figure that is good practice for low light shooting. When my groups start to open I know it is time to quit.

Must be doing something right as 3 years ago I'd been overjoyed to shoot some of my worse groups I now shoot. I have noticed that the more shooting sessions I do each week the better my first shot is. If it has been almost a week since shooting my first shot often sucks.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

If your shoulders and arms are getting tired quickly, I'd say you might might want to find a coach to help you out and take a look at your form.
It's really not something you can learn by reading and looking at pictures, you need to _ feel _ it.

I know a few kids that shoot 120 arrows, or until thier elbow drops, every day.


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Good practice*

I try and shoot every chance I get, sometimes I can sneak in more than one session a day. I know it sounds like I'm doing things too much but my training might be a bit different than yours.

1. I have a lightweight bow that I use to practice form. When I use this bow I may shoot about 60 - 80 arrows.

2. I have a bow that I like to use when I go hunting. When I use this bow, I only use 1 arrow. I try to duplicate a hunting shot by shooting in different positions, but only use one arrow. I might get in about 30 shots.

3. This choice depends on my mood and I how I feel. I might use my longbow or my recurve. Usually I shoot a ton of arrows in this session becuase it's usually the day I really want to have fun shooting. 

I call this my Archery cross training. It's all about keeping it fun, but staying accurate.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

My shootig session as the season nears is pretty simple, I take a shot then go do something else for about 25-30 minutes then come back and take another until my quiver is empty, as we get closer to opening day I vary the distance from 5 to 25 yards from shot to shot and I will also get up in a stand and practice shooting down at a target. By following this routine my arms and shoulder don't take a beating and remember it is the first shot that counts when hunting.


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

When I my first compound bow, it was my Dads one he upgraded. So I got the Xi hand me down. 
But when dad got it out of storage it had delaminated on a limb. So sent it to Xi and they sent the bow back with new limbs, and the updated me to speed cams, from the soft wheels on the original. Problem was, they put 70-85 pound limbs on. Never very patient, I just kept it the way it was. I started shooting every day, and bought a chuck Adams hunting/archery book. My shooting kept getting worse rather then better every day. And so I happened across a chapter in the book were, Mr. Adams spoke about how he practiced. EVERY OTHER DAY, at most. This is why weight lifters work different muscles, each time they work out. Most say they want 3 days rest for each muscle group. 
So I tried the Chuck Adams routine. My groups went form pretty crappy, to what I have dubbed the Chuck Adams MOA. 1 inch group size per 10 yards. 2” groups @20 6”@ 60 and so on. I went from nightmare to sweet dreams, in just a short time and please remember, I was 13 with a bow that was way overbowed for me. I’d love to shoot my trad (only) bow everyday, I heard Howard Hill did, we know he shot well. But I’m not sure becuase, I “heard” Howard Hill did. Have never confirmed this.


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

As often as you want.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I am old and nursing a bow shoulder issue ( been shooting sticks since the early 60’s off and on). I am shooting the lightest draw weights I have since I started and focused mostly on shooting paper at distances I can see and walk comfortably. My purpose right now is to enjoy being able to still shoot and tune myself up enough not to embarrass myself at the Classic this coming Jan. I try and shoot a 18m FITA 60 arrow round every other day. If I wake and in my warm-up on my shooting day I feel bow shoulder tenderness I don’t shoot that day and test for it everyday after till I feel it is ok to shoot. Today I will shoot as the weather and my shoulder seem permitting. The last day I shot was 6 days ago but most of that was a travel or weather issue that stopped me. I enjoy shooting and do not like it when I don’t but you have to let your body and you mind tell you what schedule and how many arrows is going to be best for your archery longevity and enjoyment even if ideally you would choose differently. 

My bow shoulder is the result of a old injury I sustained in the 70’s which is aggravated by the mass weight of the bow before and after the shot and something today I just have to adjust my shooting around to be able to shoot at all. It takes discipline to not push or over do it even though I would like to shoot more and more often ideally. I am just glad I am still shooting sticks...


----------



## 74f100 (Sep 17, 2017)

I shoot everyday when my body is willing. Like the previous poster, I have a bow shoulder issue that is almost healed. I never shoot the same everyday. One day, I'll shoot a couple fita rounds for a total of 200 to 300 arrows. The next I will put a water bottle cap on the target and work on being as precise on each shot as I can,,,maybe 100 arrows those days. But I do try and keep at least one day of rest after 3 days of shooting.. I am also a fairly new shooter, and no expert on archery training.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

There's only correct answer to the question.

Look at Vipers response. "Unless you're severely overbowed, I have to disagree with James about the one arrow thing. Archery is a game of repetition. Doing something RIGHT and then repeating it reinforces the process." He's referring to shooting one arrow and retrieving it and shooting it again.

That's archery competition. Hunting practice on the other hand, that might be a pretty good form of practice.

In my opinion, the only correct answer is - ask your coach. 

Let me make my caveat. Don't do it because I do it, do it because it sounds right to you.

Shoot every day is my opinion. And I think most will agree. If I can't get to the range, I blank bail in my garage. If I don't have time (or my muscles are too tired from building) to blank bail, I still shoot 3 arrows when I'm in bed under the covers. I go through everything from drawing the arrow out of the quiver, nocking, stance, grip, hook, etc. My third arrow is always at a 200 inch typical or a 230 non-typical. LOL.

Let me back that up with a study that I don't remember the exact figures from, but I'll be pretty close. From the book 'Free Throws" by Dr. Tom Amberry which every archer should read. They took three groups and had them all shoot 100 free throws for a base line. One group shot free throws everyday. One group didn't shoot at all and one group shot once a week but visualized shooting them everyday.

Can't remember the length of the study, but after a period of time they tested the groups with 100 shots. The everyday group got 14% better. The never practice group remained the same and the once a week group got 11% better. Actually, as I think about it I think there was only 2% difference.

Here's also a couple of things about practice. I read once here or some other place, Viper said after your arrow hits the target hold your bow hand and string hand in position for a count of 5. Let me tell you that 5 seconds is a long time, infact I'm betting the first time you try it you won't make it. There as lot to think about when it comes to what happened at the shot. This forces you to think about it.

The second thing is Rod Jenkins said it takes 30 seconds for your muscles to recover from a shot. Unless you're practicing on getting 5 shots off in a certain amount of time I think it's a pretty good opportunity to think about the last shot and what to do to improve the next.

Bowmania


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There was a time when I was shooting FITA target that I was training hard six days a week, despite advise from my coach to cut back. By the time major tournaments came I was exhausted, and on more than one occasion, took an entire week off to rest.

I ended up cutting back to four days which was pretty good but did not leave time for other activities. Three to four days would be ideal for me. I am only shooting one day now since I have increased my focus on climbing. One is definitely too little. 

It is important to take breaks. I was shooting year around with no off season and it did not leave time for recovery. 

To amplify on what Bowmania points out, when I was shooting target our coaches told us that it took 35 seconds to recover between shots. That is close to the Rod Jenkins number. This is an important number for target shooters since you have four minutes to shoot six arrows and you need to pace your shots, more so than a 3D shooter. Learning to pace is difficult. I made a point of taking a rest break in the middle of an end. I would just stand there for awhile and burn some time off the clock. 

As far as holding on target after release, that is a common recommendation in target shooting. Also in other sports like golf and basketball. Watch a good free throw shooter. The will hold their follow through for a few seconds after release.

Learn from other sports. Archery did not invent a lot of this stuff.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

One thing to remember how ever often you shoot is that archery is a very one sided sport. It creates a huge imbalance in your muscle group with repetition and this can lead to nagging injuries. Like an sport you should work out a program where you balance your muscles on the non archery side (which ever that is), i.e exercises that strengthen opposing muscle groups. So it isn't just shooting it is shooting and balancing exercises. This leads to stability and less injury in the long run. As for number of arrows, I shoot 6 arrow ends and usually shoot about 6-7 ends per day everyday if I can- but work up slowly don't start with too may so you strain muscles. As others have said it is repetition that leads to progress. At the beginning of my archery I concentrated on form not aiming, aming comes later. I still do that often- just blind butt a target concentrating on form, release etc.


----------

